

The Next Big Thing - brianmwang
http://foundersblock.com/articles/the-next-big-thing/

======
minalecs
<sarcasm>yes im creating a geolocation , cloudbased, micromessaging, html5,
mobile, semantic, AR application.. its going to be huge </sarcasm> This about
sums up this article.

